
Show HN: Stomped.io – Massively Multiplayer HTML5 Platformer Game - bgxvsp
https://stomped.io
======
nukeop
I don't like these "share to unlock" features, I don't have accounts with
twitter or facebook.

------
wingerlang
Please make the "continue" and "play" button stay in the same location, or
make enter/space proceed.

------
nasso
Wont start. Dont know if it has anything to do with me being on mobile.

------
canadianwriter
This is surprisingly addictive for such a simple game.

